# Looking for opportunity for remote coding or onsite coding



## sagasrikanth (Feb 14, 2014)

CURRICULUM VITAE


Srikanth Saga B.Pt, CPC, CCS

Passport no: F6598249

Mobile: +919985480166, +919966567865

E-mail: sagasrikanth@gmail.com





CERTIFIED MEDICAL CODER(CPC, CCS) FROM AAPC, AHIMA


Career Objective:


I aspire to learn and also to join hands with a team, which will lead me to implement and improve my technical skills. I assure you that I will end up with successful outcome, enhancing my skills and there by contributing to overall growth of organization.

Professional Summary:


●	Successfully completed CERTIFIED CODING SPECIALIST (CCS) from AHIMA (2011)
●	Successfully completed CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL CODER (CPC) from AAPC (2011)
●	Experience in ED and E&M coding Physician coding.
●	Experience in ED Facility coding.

To analyze medical records and assigns codes to classify diagnoses and procedures to support the reimbursement system, to support assessment of clinical care, and to support medical research activity. 
Allocate codes to patients' current period of care, using knowledge of the information contained within the International Classification of Diseases,




Qualification Summary: 
.
●	Extreme knowledge with regard to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (ICD-9,CPT, HCPCS level II, and CCI edits & Coding tools like Encoder and Webstrat).
●	Proficient in physician coding especially Orthopedics, Surgery, Rehabilitation, Urology, Consults, Surgery Inpatient, Podiatry, Emergency, Emergency room facility coding.
●	Expertise in coding infusions and fracture care.
●	Worked as a team co-ordinator trained around 8 people responsible for quality check, feedback to improve their skills, regular update sessions etc.
●	Knowledge of anatomy, physiology, medical terminology.    
●	Possessor of effective communication and interpersonal skills.
●	Attended ICD-10 training for 4 hrs by Kitty Kremer (authorized ICD-10 trainer).


Previous Work Experience (4 years)


●	Worked as Team Co-ordinator  in PHYCARE SOLUTIONS Pvt. Ltd
M.G Road, Vijayawada.        

Designation               	                     :     Team Coordinator

Responsibilities: 

●	Responsible for the coding for the out patient.
●	Responsible for handling different types of medical modalities in Outpatient Evaluation & Management which includes Surgery, Orthopedics, Rehabilitation, Urology, Consults of all modalities including In-patient and Out-patient, ER etc.
●	Maintained the 97 percent of accuracy and productive quality.
●	Promoted as a Team Co-ordinator  in October 2010 and provided me 8 people  responsible for daily volumes and Quality checks of the people under me and giving updates and co-ordinating with their issues.


●	Worked as Sr. Medical coding Associate in ANTHELIO HEALTHCARE SOLUTIONS PVT LTD, Hyderabad  

     	Designation                                         :    Senior  Associate
Responsibilities:
●	Responsible for the services such as emergency facility coding. 
●	Keep the system and documents of the office up to date.
●	Maintained the 98 percent of accuracy and productive quality.


●	Worked with Aloor Hospitals, Abu Dhabi, UAE.

Designation                                         :    Sr. Medical Coder


Academic Qualification

Bachelor of Physiotherapy
	Institution     : VIMS COLLEGE OF PHYSIOTHERAPY.
	University     : N.T.R University of Health Sciences
	Year              : 2000-2005 Second Class 68%

	Completed my internship from UGH vijayawada for a duration of 6 months from 6th April 2005 to 5th October 2005

Intermediate. Biology, Physics, Chemistry 
Institution	: Kendriya Vidhyalaya Gachibowli, Hyderabad.
	University 	: All India Senior Secondary Certificate Examination.       
         Year               : 2000.

SSC Standard
Institution	: Anna Thomas Public School
 University 	: STATE BOARD
	 Year		:1998.









Personal   Profile

Date of Birth: 29-09-1982
Age: 30.
Sex: Male.
Marital Status: Married.
Nationality: Indian.
Languages Known: English, Telugu, and Hindi.



Contact Address

Srikanth Saga,
C/O J.S. Kumar, 
H.No:5-7/3-16,
Vazra Nilayam,
K.L. Rao Nagar,
Near Karmel Church,
Chittinagar, Vijayawada,
Andhra Pradesh,
India.


Declaration:

I, hereby assure you that all the details and particulars furnished above are correct to the best of my knowledge.           















							Srikanth Saga.


----------

